# Water Coming out of Meter Base



## Mule (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a call last week and after speaking with the lady I was thinking "There is no way what she is describing is happening!" Well guess what?This lot is on the side of a hill, and with all the rain/snow we've had I figured the cause is a break in the service entrance conduit that is allowing the conduit to act like a french drain.

View attachment 1318


View attachment 1319


View attachment 1320


View attachment 1318


View attachment 1319


View attachment 1320


/monthly_2010_06/572953db48e29_10048RegentRowWaterinMeterBase2.JPG.1e38e970db525e63900fd0544c74576d.JPG

/monthly_2010_07/572953db4ac35_10048RegentRowWaterinMeterBase3.JPG.aeb3d9e43850305645bfad175da306b2.JPG

/monthly_2010_07/572953db4c7ae_10048RegentRowWaterinMeterBase4.JPG.9fb26005e80d04297c993d821ab7c40e.JPG


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Water Coming out of Meter Base

Clean, cool electricity!

I'd call the POCO and let them know they may want to inspect for damage to the meter.


----------



## inspecterbake (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Water Coming out of Meter Base

I hope the water company does'nt see this they will charge them excessive use of water! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## JBI (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Water Coming out of Meter Base

   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ccbuilding (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Water Coming out of Meter Base

It's green power. They've installed a water wheel.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Water Coming out of Meter Base

Shouldn't they have a P-trap on that?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Water Coming out of Meter Base

Metered water?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Water Coming out of Meter Base

"Energy water, for the inspector on the run!" :lol:


----------

